# Legal Bordellos In Nevada: New Links On My Website



## DMark (Sep 24, 2007)

Quite awhile back, I posted a link to my website about Las Vegas. I got some interesting comments here on this board. If anyone has any other questions about Las Vegas, let me know!

(This site is an odd hobby of mine and I get no money from the site...no ads, etc.)

In the last few months, I was shocked, shocked I tell you, to discover that the SEX section of my website seems to be the most popular page.

I have no other links to date on the entire site, but many have emailed me asking, "Where exactly are these legal bordellos in Nevada - specifically those close to Las Vegas?"

So to answer their questions, I have now included links to the bordellos.

Scroll down my opening page, find the SEX page and scroll a bit down the SEX page to where I give the links to the bordellos. You have to answer a question to get into that site, but I think most of you will be able to find your way in, should you be so inclined.

BTW, most of the links to that site are NOT work safe, so be forewarned!

So, other than my new update - if anyone has any other questions about Las Vegas, let me know!  
__________________
My tacky, tasteless and highly-opinionated Las Vegas website:
www.dmarkslasvegas.com


----------



## zenie (Sep 24, 2007)

do they good girl on girl?


----------



## DMark (Sep 24, 2007)

zenie said:
			
		

> do they good girl on girl?



Very good question, but as I mention on my site, "I have never been to any of the bordellos."

Then again, looking at those links, a few appear to have this "option".


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 28, 2007)

I love the way you have written SEX in capital letters in the OP. 
SEX written in capitals obviously makes people feel more horny and interested in Bordellos.


----------



## bluestreak (Sep 28, 2007)

so basically it's a how-to-find guide to knocking shops that you've not even had the good grace to test out yourself.

if i get the clap i'm sueing.


----------



## DMark (Sep 30, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> I love the way you have written SEX in capital letters in the OP.
> SEX written in capitals obviously makes people feel more horny and interested in Bordellos.



That was not the intent...the pages on the website are HOME, CASINOS, SEX, FOOD, etc.  I was simply pointing out which page name (written in caps) had the info, although you are right...when the letters are big, so are the studs reading it!

"Hey dude, that is a huge S you got there..."


----------



## DMark (Sep 30, 2007)

bluestreak said:
			
		

> so basically it's a how-to-find guide to knocking shops that you've not even had the good grace to test out yourself.
> 
> if i get the clap i'm sueing.



The list is provided strictly a public service:
A. I am Gay, so doubt I would have much fun for my money there.
B. No, there are no Gay bordellos as of yet, but rumor has it that Heidi Fleiss will soon be opening up a bordello, just for women, with all male hookers waiting to pleasure women.  And yes, she seriously is taking applications from guys so if you, uh, measure up to her standards, go online and find the application - just Google - won't be hard to find!
C. The women have to pass very stringent health regulations and are tested quite often...my guess is you will be safer from STD at one of those locations than from the local hot ladies at your nearest pub.


----------



## subversplat (Sep 30, 2007)

I love that you can guess the answer just by hovering over the links


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 30, 2007)

needs more nevada-tan


----------



## DMark (Sep 30, 2007)

subversplat said:
			
		

> I love that you can guess the answer just by hovering over the links



You would be surprised how many people get the wrong answer anyway!  (I can see from my web statistics exactly how many get the wrong answer!)


----------



## jonH (Sep 30, 2007)

Shippou-Chan said:
			
		

> needs more nevada-tan


Nevada California  sunshine


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 30, 2007)

no a child murderer

that is a child who murders not a murderer of children

though she did kill a classmate


anyhow  she became an internet star


----------



## DMark (Sep 30, 2007)

Shippou-Chan said:
			
		

> no a child murderer
> 
> that is a child who murders not a murderer of children
> 
> ...



Hmm...now this is a difficult question to answer regarding tourism to Las Vegas so I guess I will await a formal translation to figure out what, exactly, you are talking about.

But thanks for sharing, *Shippou-Chan*.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 2, 2007)

glad to help


----------

